# How would you do something like this?



## Painto

http://salonmonster.com/blog/?p=170


Is this a custom wall Stencil?


----------



## Lambrecht

It may be stenciled but I think I would look for a commercial vinyl with that type of pattern and hang it.


----------



## Workaholic

painto, do you do photography work?


----------



## Roadog

If you scroll to the bottom of the page it says its wallpaper. Would be an easy stencil too.


----------



## fauxlynn

That was pretty cool, and easy to duplicate.


----------



## Painto

Ah neat. Thanks for the responses.
Workoholic, I do do photography work. Why do you ask?


----------



## Workaholic

Painto said:


> Ah neat. Thanks for the responses.
> Workoholic, I do do photography work. Why do you ask?


I was feeling suspicious that your post was the type of spam that people link to acting like it is not theirs. So after looking into it I found the photography stuff and was wondering if I had the right person. Is photography a side thing or do you have two full time jobs?


----------



## Painto

Ah, I see. I used to do photography full time, but now I paint full time. Now that I'm painting, my photo experience will come in handy for promo stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## Workaholic

I bet, definitely an edge. Do you have a website up and running yet? If not it will come in very handy for that.


----------



## Painto

No website yet, I'm working on it. At first, it's just going to be a splash page with a photo of a fancy pants stripey paint job that I'm working on right now. I'll be sure to post photos of it.

Ok, so that was wallpaper, I didn't realize. But how would you do something like this:
http://www.dirtymouse.co.uk/illustration/ivan-bravo/ Is this handpainted or something? I'd love to do stuff like that.

Thanks!


----------



## ProBrush

I bet that is wallpaper too.


----------



## Shaina Khan

Both the links with the wall photos look amazing.

For doing something like this wallpaper is the only option I guess. Or the stencil idea can work but would be a difficult task even then. I know a few friends of mine who love to dress up walls with their own artistic style.

Would love to know if there is any other way this can be done.


----------



## bathvision

i think it is a wallpaper
www.showerdoorsnyc.com


----------



## BrushstrokesInc.

*NIce*

Now thats Funny bathvison . Just ordered a set for my House too.


----------



## Windy Painters

It's a stencil. You can also find similar wallpapers. Try Komar. 
Chicago painter


----------



## Amonkeyinshoes

You could easily accomplish this with custom vinyl. You could either apply the vinyl in the selected pattern straight to the wall or you could have the vinyl cut into the custom design as a stencil, then paint. I do this often.


----------



## ahurafarouk

I think there are two ways of doing this, through stenciling or wallpaper. Its great to see how such tools help us in giving an entirely new look to the walls.

painting walls has become a lot more convenientwith advanced techniques and paints.


----------



## IndianapolisPainters

That is a 3d rendering. The artist used some stock vector art or created it in something like Adobe Illustrator. I've done some similar stuff. Since it's a repeating pattern you could cut that from a thick material and re-use it or if you have your own vinyl plotter you could cut multiples.. They have masking material that is cheaper than typical vinyl. Sign companies might charge you the same price though but if you have your own it's not quite so expensive. 

Here is one I did using a similar method but it doesn't repeat. Same principle though. Fast work with very little touch ups. Sorry for the compression on the photo 










For something more repetitive you could use wallpaper. It's pretty easy to get wallpaper with any graphic or design you create on your computer or even photographs. This site has very similar patterns to the ones used in the image. http://www.eazywallz.com/categories/Patterns/ The main difference between those is obvious.. the designer who did the salon made his/her own vector art. Custom computer graphics, plus wallpaper, plus installation=expensive. Since that was just a 3d rendering it's hard to say if the identity actually made it into the salon. Some of the wallpaper jobs are like $6-12 per sqft just for the printing. Not that vinyl is cheap  Anyway, hope this is helpful


----------



## hotwing7

*vinyl stencils*

I have a local guy that cuts my vinyl for me.

For that I would roll the wall in white, apply the vinyl like a reverse stencil, feather the edges in white again, then apply the two top cots of the turquoise and peel off the vinyl.

A lot of work for something straightforward that would easily be done in half the time and a 1/4 of the cost of painting it.


----------



## HQP2005

Workaholic said:


> I was feeling suspicious that your post was the type of spam that people link to acting like it is not theirs. So after looking into it I found the photography stuff and was wondering if I had the right person. Is photography a side thing or do you have two full time jobs?


 
I am impressed with your instincts. :detective:


----------



## r3punz3l

Although not traditional, there is a site which allows for a person to design their own fabric, upload to site (www.spoonflower.com) & it is shipped to you in 2 weeks +/-. Give diffrent fabric options & one can even buy others fabric designs.... cool options, but bit pricy IMHO... Runs around $16 & up a yard depending on purchase options. Just another option.


----------



## CommPainter

*get some good colors*

get some good paint first. 
like www.bher.com

there is a tool in most paint websites that let you match the color using your phone.

after you get the color, get some stencils. do a little at a time , let it dry, then start another area.


----------

